# SOCKS5 para o emerge

## X73

Boas!  :Wink: 

Seria possível configurar uma socks5 (com user e pass) para usar no emerge, rsync etc ?

por exemplo:

a variável http_proxy="host:port"

não seria possivel mudar para http_proxy="user:pass@host:port" ? será que o sistema aceitaria isto ? 

Estou a perguntar antes, estou a reinstalar o meu gentoo numa VM assim posso ter sempre tudo a correr como quero... paz...

----------

## PT_LAmb

Pelos vistos, e possivel utilizar o rsync atraves de um web proxy...

 *man rsync wrote:*   

>        RSYNC_PROXY
> 
>               The RSYNC_PROXY environment variable allows you to redirect your
> 
>               rsync client to use a web proxy when connecting to a rsync  dae-
> ...

  mas um SOCK5 proxy e que ja nao sei.  :Confused: 

Tambem nao vejo nada na manpage do wget relacionado com sock proxy  :Confused: 

Boa sorte,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

PS - Ate que enfim que te vejo!  :Very Happy:  Aparece no #gentoo-pt@freenode ou #gentoo@PTnet.

----------

## X73

hmm, como vou usar gentoo em vmware (falta de espaço para por mais maquinas aqui perto) vou ver se arranjo algo para o window$, para configurar a socks, e permitir acesso por http proxy (o chamado webproxy) deve dar... espero que sim  :Very Happy: 

----------

## meetra

 *X73 wrote:*   

> hmm, como vou usar gentoo em vmware (falta de espaço para por mais maquinas aqui perto) vou ver se arranjo algo para o window$, para configurar a socks, e permitir acesso por http proxy (o chamado webproxy) deve dar... espero que sim 

 

hmmm, podes sempre experimentar o http tunnel.

aqui estão os sites para a versão linux e windows.

----------

## humpback

O portage pode usar varios download managers para sacar as coisas. Assil de cabeça estou a pensar no wget / curl  e prozilla. O wget e curl ACHO que nao suportam proxys de socks mas podes sempre ler as man pages. O prozilla não sei terias de instalar e ver.

----------

